# Marriott Waiohai Room Assignment



## molemay (Jun 13, 2009)

We just arrived at the Waiohai last night around 8:30pm.  My husband and I own two weeks here (developer purchased) but are only using one at this time.  Our unit is supposed to be an Ocean view unit.  We were assigned unit #7408 which faces the quiet pool.  I really don't believe this is an ocean view room.  I made my reservation at 13 months out and we are owners, not exchangers.  I am suprised by this room assignment unless our assigned room was given to someone else who got here earlier in the day.  I really thought there was a heirarchy to the way units were assigned.

I have a sheet at home that has the unit numbers listed as well as which are ocean view units.  If anyone has one of these (we bought in 2004) can you tell me if #7408 is an ocean view?

Thanks,

Monika


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 13, 2009)

If I am not mistaken the room numbers start at Hale 6 and go out from there, which means you are the fourth room from Hale 6. This is actually closer to Hale 8 and in no way should be considered oceanview IMO.

Can you see the ocean from the balcany? If so it has to be the tiniest glimpse. The odd number rooms, although inferior, are most likely considered oceanview.

If you are not happy, go down and ask for something different. Maybe they will help you. I own islandview and love 8402, which is right beside where you are.


----------



## molemay (Jun 13, 2009)

We are the last room in Hale 7 on the corner near hale 6 facing the pools on the 4th floor.  I went out on the lanai this morning and can see a tiny portion of the ocean  underneath the palm trees around the pool.  I find it hard to believe this is an ocean view.  I do think it is better than being on the opposite side of Hale 7 which would be facing the public parking lot for the beach.

I'm the only one in my party (we brought my parents) that is upset.  I think it is because I make all the reservations and do all the planning.


----------



## Superchief (Jun 13, 2009)

As a multiple week owner staying at your home resort, you should have priority over almost everyone else for villa location (according to MVC policies). I suggest you speak with the manager regarding this issue. It appears that someone else may have been given your originally assigned villa due to your later check-in. Good luck.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 13, 2009)

As much as I hate to say this, ocean view with Marriott doesn't seem top mean you really get a view of the ocean. The most glaring example I can think of would be Barony Beach Club, where about the only units that have a view of the ocean are the ocean front units. We were in what was deemed an ocean view and, due to the tree's and low floor number, didn't even have a glimpse of the ocean. For that matter, I don't believe any of the units in the back two buildings would have any sort of view of the ocean.

At ocean points, all the units have an ocean facing window but, unless you're on the 4th floor or higher, all you're likely to see are palm tree's. We were fortunate going in when we purchased because we were staying in an "ocean view" unit as an exchanger and realized ocean view doesn't mean you'll see the ocean. Therefore we purchased ocean front. Even then we're not guarenteed we'll see the ocean. Just that we'll have a unit the directly faces the ocean. If we're on a low floor the palm tree's will block our view. 

If I were you, I'd go to the front desk and ask if you could speak with whomever makes the room assignments. I'd politely explain my situation and that having in inward looking view of a quite pool hardly appeared to be an ocean view room. Perhaps a mistake has been made and can be corrected. Or, perhaps this is Marriott's definitioin of an "ocean view" room. Hopefully things will work out for you.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 13, 2009)

This map shows Hale 7 with both island and oceanview.  I just always assumed that oceanview was overlooking the parking lot.  I'd check this map and ask them:  https://www.my-vacationclub.com/common/respages/pdf/resorts/wi/wi_sitemap.pdf

We didn't buy oceanview there because I just couldn't understand how they could call some of those views oceanview.  However, I would love to be in a closer building to the beach.  Last time we were in Hale 5 which also, says it has oceanview.  I thought that building is too far from the action.

Hope the rest of your stay is better!


----------



## Dean (Jun 14, 2009)

molemay said:


> We just arrived at the Waiohai last night around 8:30pm.  My husband and I own two weeks here (developer purchased) but are only using one at this time.  Our unit is supposed to be an Ocean view unit.  We were assigned unit #7408 which faces the quiet pool.  I really don't believe this is an ocean view room.  I made my reservation at 13 months out and we are owners, not exchangers.  I am suprised by this room assignment unless our assigned room was given to someone else who got here earlier in the day.  I really thought there was a heirarchy to the way units were assigned.
> 
> I have a sheet at home that has the unit numbers listed as well as which are ocean view units.  If anyone has one of these (we bought in 2004) can you tell me if #7408 is an ocean view?
> 
> ...


Ask to see the unit assignment map and let us know what you find.  My guess is that that is the ONLY unit on that side of the building that is OV.


----------



## dualrated2 (Jun 14, 2009)

According to a map I obtained while there last year, both 7406 and 7408 are considered Oceanview units. They are the only inward facing units in Hale 7 that are considered Oceanview.


----------



## jlee2070 (Jun 14, 2009)

My map shows 7408 as an Island View Unit (all of the units in Hale 7 facing the pool are considered Island View on my document).  The ones opposite the hall from you facing the parking lot are considered Ocean View (7401, 7403, 7405 7407).

My document has a revision date of 11/28/03


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 14, 2009)

jlee2070 said:


> My map shows 7408 as an Island View Unit (all of the units in Hale 7 facing the pool are considered Island View on my document).  The ones opposite the hall from you facing the parking lot are considered Ocean View (7401, 7403, 7405 7407).
> 
> My document has a revision date of 11/28/03



Is that a document that you can scan & upload to Tug for future reference?


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 14, 2009)

jlee2070 said:


> My map shows 7408 as an Island View Unit (all of the units in Hale 7 facing the pool are considered Island View on my document).  The ones opposite the hall from you facing the parking lot are considered Ocean View (7401, 7403, 7405 7407).
> 
> My document has a revision date of 11/28/03



  That is what I remember as well...


----------



## molemay (Jun 14, 2009)

Here is a picture of the Ocean View from my lanai in room #7408.


----------



## Dean (Jun 14, 2009)

molemay said:


> Here is a picture of the Ocean View from my lanai in room #7408.


Marriott tends to label view by location not necessarily by actual view from a given unit.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 15, 2009)

molemay said:


> Here is a picture of the Ocean View from my lanai in room #7408.



Did you complain yet to the front desk?

I can see how that is OV.  While it isn't a full OV you can see the ocean.  Obviously, this isn't the best view.  Sorry you are disappointed with it.


----------



## molemay (Jun 15, 2009)

I do want to ask and I will wait until the Owners Seminar on Tuesday afternoon.  I don't want to be misled by the people at the front desk.  We are also doing an Owner Meeting to get our 10,000 points on Tuesday.  I'll see what both sets of Marriott experts have to say.  I will ask each about the unit specifically to see if it is ocean view or not.  I think what really happened is that we showed up in the evening.  Other than that, I think I did everything possible to be on top of the food chain.  They even sent us a survey to see where we would like to be located about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have a Disclosure Statement (revised 8/2/2005) showing unit 7408 to be an ocean view.  Unfortunately, the Waiohai has a very "generous" definition of what constitutes an ocean view.  I was in unit 6305 last year which had a similar view and was also categorized as an ocean view.

What I find interesting is that OP is a multi-week developer purchaser and was nonetheless given a non-prime OV unit.

On a related note, I recently saw a rental ad for an "ocean front" at the Waiohai, and when I queried the owner, was informed that that is what he owns (it is a week 51).  Did Marriott add an ocean front designation, and if so, how can they do that?


----------



## mlfrancis (Jun 15, 2009)

*no oceanfront*



vacationtime1 said:


> On a related note, I recently saw a rental ad for an "ocean front" at the Waiohai, and when I queried the owner, was informed that that is what he owns (it is a week 51).  Did Marriott add an ocean front designation, and if so, how can they do that?



we were at Waiohai a couple of weeks ago and I overheard a sales person point to building 1 and tell the people she was escorting that it was "oceanfront".  I asked when we went on our owners preview and was assured that there is no oceanfront, just oceanview and islandview.

Mary


----------



## m61376 (Jun 15, 2009)

I think people take liberty with the fact that a resort is Oceanfront, so that they are referring to the property but not necessarily the view. Many resale ads claim even GV units are OF because the property itself is.


----------



## molemay (Jun 15, 2009)

We actually own 5 weeks of Marriott timeshares.  4 Hawaii weeks, 2 Waiohai, 1 Ko Olina and 1 Maui Lahaina Tower all purchased direct through Marriott.  We just bought a Timber Lodge this year resale.  Maybe I need to start mentioning this on the survey they send out before arrival.


----------



## Superchief (Jun 15, 2009)

They should have your MVC ownership information in your files. I am very surprised that you were assigned such a poor location even though you should be highest on their list for priority (multiple week at home resort+ multiple week MVC owner). Did you ever discuss this issue with the resort manager?  They need to make it up to you and should explain why you were assigned such a poor location for your owned 'view'.


----------



## Delicate Arch (Jun 15, 2009)

We own multiple developer weeks at Waiohai also and have gotten rotten rooms. So, sympathy.


----------



## JAMES (Jun 15, 2009)

*Similar Experience*

Monika,

Are you at Waiohai right now?  We arrived yesterday, June 14, 2009 and had a similar experience.  They put us in a room with a one-inch square view of the ocean, but it was mostly a view of the road and parking lot.  

When we asked for a room with an ocean view (which we paid for), they sent us to a room with a better view of the parking lot and NO view of the ocean.  

Our third room has a two-inch square view of the ocean if you look carefully between the palm trees.  If we hadn't paid extra for the ocean view, we wouldn't be complaining.

When you get home, I wonder if you could post the paper you have with the rooms that are listed as ocean rooms.

Jim


----------



## Dean (Jun 15, 2009)

Superchief said:


> They should have your MVC ownership information in your files. I am very surprised that you were assigned such a poor location even though you should be highest on their list for priority (multiple week at home resort+ multiple week MVC owner). Did you ever discuss this issue with the resort manager?  They need to make it up to you and should explain why you were assigned such a poor location for your owned 'view'.


As noted on another thread, I think the multi unit issue is mostly for people staying multiple weeks or in multiple units, not so much just owning multiple units.  One should not get a unit assignment preference based simply on how many units they own.  The reality is that at Waiohai, there are a lot of questionable OV units.  They really should have made some OF, some OS, some OV and some garden view.  This would have allowed a better alignment with expectations but does create a few other logistic issues.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 15, 2009)

Dean said:


> .......... One should not get a unit assignment preference based simply on how many units they own......



With Marriott, this is the way it is. The more you own with them the higher you are in the pecking order for unit preference. This is especially important and noticable at resorts where owner occupancy is high and there is a higher percentage of multiple week owners. I understand single week owners disgust with this idea but, that's the way it is with Marriott. In other resort systems, they give their owners status such as Elite. With DRI, we are Silver Elite and are higher on the pecking order for unit location than non-Elite members but are lower than Gold or Platinum Elite members. DRI uses this leverage to try to get us to bump ourselves up to the next level of ownership. You might not like it but, for most timeshare systems, that's just the way life is.


----------



## Dean (Jun 15, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> With Marriott, this is the way it is. The more you own with them the higher you are in the pecking order for unit preference. This is especially important and noticable at resorts where owner occupancy is high and there is a higher percentage of multiple week owners. I understand single week owners disgust with this idea but, that's the way it is with Marriott. In other resort systems, they give their owners status such as Elite. With DRI, we are Silver Elite and are higher on the pecking order for unit location than non-Elite members but are lower than Gold or Platinum Elite members. DRI uses this leverage to try to get us to bump ourselves up to the next level of ownership. You might not like it but, for most timeshare systems, that's just the way life is.


From what I've seen I'm not convinced that's true, it certainly isn't true at Grande Ocean.  Even if it's set to be this way, you've got a room assigner sitting there with people beating on them all the time, they aren't going to make it very complicated.  They aren't going to put much effort into these other issues. I wonder if people have confused the priority for multiple week/units for a stay with that for ownership.  I own 5 units, two at the resort I frequent the most.


----------



## jlee2070 (Jun 15, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> Is that a document that you can scan & upload to Tug for future reference?



Seems they have since reclassified some of the rooms...  So my document is probably not the best to publish...


----------



## molemay (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm here until Friday the 19th.  I will ask my question in front of all the other owners that attend the owners seminar and see what kind of answer I get, then I will speak to the person giving the seminar afterwards and see if they can point me to the correct person to talk to.  

We have not switched rooms, but I would like to know if we had another room assigned to us and if it was given away and we got what was left at 8pm.  It did say on a response to my survey of room preference that the villas were assigned on the day of arrival.

This is the email I received after I answered their questions.

Aloha from the Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club:

We have received your preferences for villa location and have noted your requests into your reservations.  Please note that villa assignments are done the day of arrival and are not guaranteed.  However, we will do our best to find the best possible villa that we have available upon your arrival. 

If you have any additional requests or if we may be of further assistance, please contact the Front Desk directly at (808) 742-4400.  We look forward in seeing you upon your arrival.

We are multiple week owners here, but are only using one of the weeks at this time.  We usually get a better room when we stay for 2 consecutive weeks.


----------



## Dean (Jun 15, 2009)

molemay said:


> I'm here until Friday the 19th.  I will ask my question in front of all the other owners that attend the owners seminar and see what kind of answer I get, then I will speak to the person giving the seminar afterwards and see if they can point me to the correct person to talk to.
> 
> We have not switched rooms, but I would like to know if we had another room assigned to us and if it was given away and we got what was left at 8pm.  It did say on a response to my survey of room preference that the villas were assigned on the day of arrival.
> 
> ...


First, this has the look of being a significant confrontation.  I've been to several owners meetings where this exact issue was asked.  Always by one who was unhappy with their unit and always with a significant amount of tension/confrontation.  I think you'd do better asking the question of a manager looking at the maps then bring it up again if you aren't satisfied and are prepared for some confrontation.  Beyond that, if the room you got is an OV room, someone has to get it and it may as well be you or I.  Your experience of getting a better room when staying multiple weeks is c/w mine.  I think you can assume that you WERE preassigned to a better unit and they did give it away to someone else.  I've only seen a couple of occasions where that was owned up to doing this and I've likely seen 50-60 times or more where it likely happened.  When it was admitted, it was never by a manager or supervisor and always with a newer employee.


----------



## jancurious (Jun 15, 2009)

I also own two ocean view weeks (EOY even) at Waiohai (bought from the developer) and just checked my View Designation Map and 7408 is showing as island view.  My map is dated 11/18/03.  

Interesting enough, the two rooms 6404 and 6405 to your right are considered ocean view but they do jut out a lot further than your room does.

I have to say that I think you are being amazingly calm.  I would have been down there talking to the manager before unpacking.  

We have only gone twice so far as owners since we own EOY and always do two weeks back to back (which I think puts you higher on the pecking order) but we have had two amazing rooms - 8209 (ocean front) and 1307.  

You definitely should spell out what rooms you are interested in on your room request.  (Hale 8 and 1) And also spell out how many Marriott weeks you own.  

Good luck to you and let us all know what happens.

Jan


----------



## auntdef (Jun 15, 2009)

I have the bldg floors plans dated 8/20/04 for each individual hale and floor.
7408 as well as 7406 are listed as OV as is 7308. 

The last time we were there (8/08) my daughter and I walked the property (in & out of bldgs too) with map in hand and highlighted every villa we thought desirable for future stays (we own IV). I don't remember if I asked for the plans from the timeshare ofc or from rooms control, but had no problem getting a copy.

Having visited some people in odd #'d OV rooms in hale 7, I would rather face the interior with a glimpse of the ocean then look over a parking lot with lots of ocean....it is only pretty when *standing up *looking from inside out, certainly not when standing (or sitting) on the lanai... JMHO. They were also very noisy...vague remembrance of air conditioner condensers being over there (not positive).


----------



## molemay (Jun 20, 2009)

I attended the owner's seminar and room assignments were never spoken of.  I remember attending last year and they did go over the priority.  I did put my comment on their comment card and received a phone call from someone who deals with assigning rooms at the resort.  The story I got was that there were many many multiple week owners there at the time using their weeks, either starting or ending multiple week stays and therefore the best rooms were taken.  I asked if it made a difference that I made my reservation at the 13 month mark and she said it didn't.  I also asked if coming later in the evening made a difference and she said it didn't.  So I basically feel like the villas are randomly assigned if you are just coming for a single week.  

Well, I am now at the Ko Olina.  I actually split my 3 bedroom lockoff (rented the guest suite) and rented another 3 bedroom unit from another owner.  I had spoken to someone directly several weeks ago from the Ko Olina to make sure both units for my family would end up in the same tower and preferably the Naia (newest) tower.  It turns out that the locked off guest suite and my rented 3 bedroom unit were assigned to the new tower and my master unit of the 3 bedroom unit was assigned the Moana tower.  I literally lost it and the front desk felt so bad they rearranged rooms for me and got us in the Naia tower as well.  Now to top it off, my sister and my parents in the rented 3 bedroom are on the 10th floor with a gorgeous view of lagoon 2.  I got the a room on the 6th floor with a palm tree view.  I am happy we are in the new tower, but I just can't believe my luck this year.

Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## kbreth (Jun 24, 2009)

*View Map?*

There are several posts referring to a map of which rooms are ocean or island view.  We purchased there in 2003 and I never received such document.  Can someone send me a copy? 

My mother-in-law will be staying there in July and hopefully I can help her out in requesting a good room.  Last time we stayed there 3 years ago we stayed in Hale 8 on the 1st floor near the playground, which was great for our 4 year old at the time.


----------



## ljmiii (Apr 11, 2019)

Does anyone have an electronic copy of the Waiohai view assignment map or list of view assignments in a disclosure statement? Or know where one is posted? 

This morning I accepted this as a challenge and despite finding innumerable villa maps for MOC, Ko Olina, and Waikoloa, resort maps for pretty much everywhere, and even a disclosure statement for Ko Olina, I have found no Waiohai villa assignment information online. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TXTortoise (Apr 11, 2019)

Post #2 has the only map I've seen, though I believe someone annotated it with views, but can't find a copy.


----------



## ljmiii (Apr 11, 2019)

TXTortoise said:


> Post #2 has the only map I've seen, though I believe someone annotated it with views, but can't find a copy.


From the thread I see that...



dualrated2 said:


> According to a map I obtained [in 2008]...





jlee2070 said:


> My map shows...My document has a revision date of 11/28/03





vacationtime1 said:


> I have a Disclosure Statement (revised 8/2/2005)...





jancurious said:


> I ...just checked my View Designation Map...My map is dated 11/18/03.





auntdef said:


> I have the bldg floors plans dated 8/20/04...



...so the Waiohai room allocation map must exist...somewhere. But vacationtime1 is the only TUG'er I 'know' from the forums.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 11, 2019)

We will be at Waiohai in November and own IV.  We will be requesting an ADA villa, hopefully with a roll in shower.  Has anyone stayed in an ADA unit they liked, or know where some of the ADA units are located?  We are hoping to avoid a parking lot view and get a ground level unit.


----------



## Dean (Apr 11, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> We will be at Waiohai in November and own IV.  We will be requesting an ADA villa, hopefully with a roll in shower.  Has anyone stayed in an ADA unit they liked, or know where some of the ADA units are located?  We are hoping to avoid a parking lot view and get a ground level unit.


They should be reserved, not just a request.  You need to call Customer Service to make sure it's linked to a HC villa.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Dean said:


> They should be reserved, not just a request.  You need to call Customer Service to make sure it's linked to a HC villa.


I will call them ASAP!  Just got off the phone with a very nice young man who said they would reserve an ADA unit with ground floor preference.  Thanks for the great advice!


----------



## Dean (Apr 11, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> I will call them ASAP!  Just got off the phone with a very nice young man who said they would reserve an ADA unit with ground floor preference.  Thanks for the great advice!


Sure.  The way it is supposed to work now is they hold those rooms until the last taking them out of service once reserved as a HC villa.  Then the leftovers have to go somewhere.  Glad it worked out as getting there or making a requests later is a recipe for not being successful.  Nice resort and fairly easy to get around with mobility issues.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Since this original thread is about Waiohai rooms, I was wondering if anyone has stayed in an ADA room and can give me some suggestions.  Since we own IV, I know our view will be limited.  I am just hoping we are not overlooking a parking lot.  Bottom line is that we will always take an ADA room no matter the view.


----------



## Dean (Apr 12, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> Since this original thread is about Waiohai rooms, I was wondering if anyone has stayed in an ADA room and can give me some suggestions.  Since we own IV, I know our view will be limited.  I am just hoping we are not overlooking a parking lot.  Bottom line is that we will always take an ADA room no matter the view.


Maybe someone knows the layout there as to HC rooms.  Honestly I don’t know how MVC does this but DVC actually assigns you to a specific room as part of the HC designation process.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 12, 2019)

I just saw a review that specified 8108 as an ADA room.....but I'm pretty sure we were once assigned an ADA room on the ground floor corner (maybe 5108?) that had dedicated HC parking on the parking area directly adjacent to the room.....

So, they may be spread out.  
Good luck!


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 12, 2019)

taterhed said:


> I just saw a review that specified 8108 as an ADA room.....but I'm pretty sure we were once assigned an ADA room on the ground floor corner (maybe 5108?) that had dedicated HC parking on the parking area directly adjacent to the room.....
> 
> So, they may be spread out.
> Good luck!


Thanks!  I’m not going to worry about it, we will get what we get...  We’re pretty used to it, we are just glad that we can still travel.


----------



## brianfox (Apr 12, 2019)

They are spread out, not necessarily on the ground floor, but close to elevator.  Some IV ADA rooms have pretty good views.  Can't give specific units.
They can also provide assistance in any non ADA room.  They can provide a shower seat and change the sprayer to hand-held.  I know that only helps a bit, but still...


----------



## ljmiii (Apr 13, 2019)

Waiohai villa view assignment - I now have a copy of the building floors plans dated 8/20/04 (shown below). If anyone can get something 'nicer' out of the room control office (or sales office) and post a photo I would appreciate it (We're 18 months or so from our next visit to Waiohai). TIA.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 13, 2019)

brianfox said:


> They are spread out, not necessarily on the ground floor, but close to elevator.  Some IV ADA rooms have pretty good views.  Can't give specific units.
> They can also provide assistance in any non ADA room.  They can provide a shower seat and change the sprayer to hand-held.  I know that only helps a bit, but still...


Thanks Brian!


----------



## JIMinNC (Apr 13, 2019)

ljmiii said:


> Waiohai villa view assignment - I now have a copy of the building floors plans dated 8/20/04 (shown below). If anyone can get something 'nicer' out of the room control office (or sales office) and post a photo I would appreciate it (We're 18 months or so from our next visit to Waiohai). TIA.
> View attachment 11291 View attachment 11292 View attachment 11293 View attachment 11294



Outstanding! This will be very helpful in the future once our new EOY Odd IV week at Waiohai closes. Thanks so much for posting this.


----------



## brianfox (Apr 15, 2019)

Those are great!

Did some math:

238 total rooms
108 are 2BR OV (1407, 1310, 2402, and 8303 are ADA)
124 are 2BR IV  (2206*, 3203, 4101, 5102, 7101, 8108 are ADA)
6 are Studio Hotel IV rooms (none of which is ADA)
* 2206 is the only IV ADA room that has some ocean view.
All of the ADA rooms appear to be very near an elevator.
Waiohai room key: XYZZ (X=Hale, Y=Floor, ZZ=Room).  Waiohai Hales have 4 floors.

For owners, 46.5% of the 2BR rooms are Ocean view.  Frankly, I would have guessed it was about 30% before I saw that room classification map.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 15, 2019)

brianfox said:


> Those are great!
> 
> Did some math:
> 
> ...


Thank you, Brian!  Very helpful!


----------



## Dean (Apr 16, 2019)

brianfox said:


> Those are great!
> 
> Did some math:
> 
> ...


Good information, thanks.  How to use this info depends on how Marriott creates the reservation.  If they lock it in to a specific unit, as I suspect they do, one will need to make that request known at the time of booking or shortly thereafter and book the best villa available..  I'd say either at the time of booking when calling or if one reserves online, calling or emailing the specific request.  MVC could balk at doing it this way and make it a "request" even if they do book it to a specific unit.  They may not want to disclose the villa number.  If they just match up number of HC units reserved, I'd still get the request onto the reservation as early as possible.


----------



## brianfox (Apr 16, 2019)

Although we get a pre-arrival email every year asking our preferences (which only has multiple choice options), we still call the pre-arrival desk (about 3 weeks out) and request a specific Hale and give a preferred room list in that Hale.  We've almost always gotten the Hale we request and our first or second choice room.  One reason I think we get this is that we have stayed the same 3 weeks for many years and they treat us as a permanent puzzle piece.

But MVC does not provide the actual room number until you check in.  They may pencil in room assignments as the requests come in, but you better believe they have a bigger eraser.  When that 5-week stay gets requested, pieces need to shuffle.

The room maps that Jim provided were soooo helpful.  I did not realize that some of the room numbers I had requested were actually OV which I had no chance of getting.  This will help make my room request more realistic.  The IV rooms we have gotten over the years were ones that do have some ocean view.  My wife and I would often say "I wish we had gotten the one next door, because the view must be a bit better" not knowing the room next door was actually OV.

So one thing those pictures suggest is that an IV unit adjacent to an OV unit along the same wall may have a partial ocean view.  We know that to be true for specific units.


----------



## Dean (Apr 16, 2019)

brianfox said:


> Although we get a pre-arrival email every year asking our preferences (which only has multiple choice options), we still call the pre-arrival desk (about 3 weeks out) and request a specific Hale and give a preferred room list in that Hale.  We've almost always gotten the Hale we request and our first or second choice room.  One reason I think we get this is that we have stayed the same 3 weeks for many years and they treat us as a permanent puzzle piece.
> 
> But MVC does not provide the actual room number until you check in.  They may pencil in room assignments as the requests come in, but you better believe they have a bigger eraser.  When that 5-week stay gets requested, pieces need to shuffle.
> 
> ...


Part of my point was even though they don't provide them it's possible they book the HC rooms to specific units.


----------

